# American Idol "Episode #529" 4/25/06 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

They are being coached tonight by Andrea Bocelli. 

Katharine 1-866-IDOLS-01 or 1-866-IDOLS-07 - She singing "I have nothing". Yeah the puppies are back tonight! I thought she did pretty good but like they said she had some pitch problems. I will still vote for her..

Elliot 1-866-IDOLS-02 or 1-866-IDOLS-08 - signing "a song by you". I thought he did quite good... Oh God Paula is crying over his performance.... Eeeesh!

Kellie 1-866-IDOLS-03 or 1-866-IDOLS-09 - She is performing "Unchained Melody"...... Not sure how she will handle this one... Eeeesh about what I expected.... Not good at all IMNSHO.

Paris 1-866-IDOLS-04 or 1-866-IDOLS-10 - She is singing "memories??" Not great but not bad...

Taylor 1-866-IDOLS-05 or 1-866-IDOLS-11 - He is performing "Just once"... I like this song so hopefully he does it justice. Wow worst performance ever for Taylor, he sounded extremely flat at times and uneasy.

Chris 1-866-IDOLS-06 or 1-866-IDOLS-12 - He is singing "have you ever really loved a woman". Chris did nicely....

Top 3 for me... Chris, Elliott and Katharine (I don't care what the judges said!)

Bottom 3 Taylor (he's usually great), Paris and definitely Kellie

Kellie should go home but I doubt it.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Wow Katharine's vocal was a bit weak but that dress! What was it that one of the cook's said about Artie's wife on the Sopranos this week?


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Wow Katharine's vocal was a bit weak but that dress! What was it that one of the cook's said about Artie's wife on the Sopranos this week?


To hell with that... did you slo-mo the panties shot?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jradosh said:


> To hell with that... did you slo-mo the panties shot?


Do you even have to ask? I have nothing left after that. I am spent.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

jradosh said:


> To hell with that... did you slo-mo the panties shot?


Thank goodness I am also recording this on my Tivo!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

oh god Paula is really ****ed up tonight. Full court press for a male american idol is on. Ellliot sucked and yet they are stroking him rediculously. A lot more than the arrangment of that song blew.

Wow Kellie just took a gigantic dump on the stage. She didn't hit one note completely in tune in that. Good golly!


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

Alright I'm lost I thought Ellliot sucked really really really bad.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Elliot was awesome. Pickler is making my ears bleed.

I'm not kidding. Dogs in my neighborhood are howling right now.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

fliptheflop said:


> Alright I'm lost I thought Ellliot sucked really really really bad.


I thought he did pretty good but I am not an Elliott fan...


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

fliptheflop said:


> Alright I'm lost I thought Ellliot sucked really really really bad.


You aren't lost. They are just putting on full offense because they want all three of the remaining guys to stick around. So they will crap on all the women tonight and stroke all the guys sickeningly.


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> I thought he did pretty good but I am not an Elliott fan...


Hmmm....Okay I'll blame my t.v. Time for a new tv!!!!!!! But I still say he was pretty bad.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Oh god Paris is using her "Ding Fries Are Done" voice.


Gee go figure, a girl and they **** on her.


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

WHAT???????? They liked Paris?????????? I better go get my ears checked I guess.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

fliptheflop said:


> WHAT???????? They liked Paris??????????


I thought that they gave her a rather tepid response considering the fact that they are usually bordering on statutory rape with her.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Wait... slow down... I'm still rewinding Kat's "show"


----------



## jdag (Mar 14, 2006)

Were they way overly critical on Katherine? I thought she was fantastic. And WOW...she looked good tonight!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Taylor are you going to sing or talk this? You best just isn't good enough. Doesn't matter they will love him.

Wow! They ragged on him! Paula have another ok?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jradosh said:


> Wait... slow down... I'm still rewinding Kat's "show"


For a second I thought she was going to tear the bottom of the dress off. If that had happened, I would have cried like a drunken Paula.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

jdag said:


> Were they way overly critical on Katherine? I thought she was fantastic. And WOW...she looked good tonight!


She looked better tonight then I think she's looked before, but I couldn't get passed the "muffin top" on the side. Wear the right panties with that kind of dress.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Chris still didn't get the don't sing from your throat message. He can get away with it for now but it will cost him his voice in the long run.

well that is probably it for Katherine or Kellie. Oops turn the mics of folks.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

spartanstew said:


> She looked better tonight then I think she's looked before, but I couldn't get passed the "muffin top" on the side. Wear the right panties with that kind of dress.


Yeah, that distracted me too


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Pickler was miles worse than everyone else. That being said, I think this might be the night that Katherine goes home....


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

I loved Chris' performance...all I have to say is wow. By far the best of the night.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MacThor said:


> Pickler was miles worse than everyone else. That being said, I think this might be the night that Katherine goes home....


Noooooooooooooooooo!!!!

If she goes and Pickler stays, something is really messed up.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Noooooooooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> If she goes and Pickler stays, something is really messed up.


Yes, something _is_ really messed up. Because I think that prediction might, in fact, come to pass.

Or Paris... maybe.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I volunteer to comfort Katharine should she be sent home. I hope she knows that it will be a lot easier to comfort her if she wears that dress again.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Katharine - oversang it. For a love song, I was more scared of her. "Don't walk away from me!!!!!" Ok, Katharine, I won't! Stop yelling at me!

Elliot - I agree with Randy... really good performance of a really confusing arrangement.

Kellie - not good. Not good at all. The high note was impressive, but that was it.

Paris - meh. I don't like the song, it's a very dated song at this point, and it didn't suit her. But, it was pretty well performed.

Taylor - meh again. Not his strongest performance at all. I like the song, and there were parts that I did like... but he was holding back. The parts that he let himself go were the better parts.

Chris - still by far and away the best. No competition.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

If Kellie were to stay over Katharine I might have to re-evaluate my season pass to this show!


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

I really don't get the Chris love. I hate, hate, hate the vibrato all the way through. Agree they want a guy to win this year so are extra hard on the females. Truly, I don't think any one sang worth a flip tonight.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

I'm still watching it but I thought Kat's performance was very good. Sure, she wasn't quite as good as Whitney Houston, but who is? Considering what's happened to Whitney, she doesn't want to follow her anyway! 

Elliot was surprisingly good but I thought it started off better than it ended. Kellie's performance was just embarrassing for this stage of the competition.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Figaro said:


> I volunteer to comfort Katharine should she be sent home. I hope she knows that it will be a lot easier to comfort her if she wears that dress again.


If she gets voted out, it needs to happen on a week I'm actually in L.A. That way I can be there for her.


----------



## jdag (Mar 14, 2006)

I just watched the Katherine performance again...not a single complaint from me! She's my #1.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> If she gets voted out, it needs to happen on a week I'm actually in L.A. That way I can be there for her.


Back off smeekman! I called dibs on the dubs!
mmmm...dibs


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Oops turn the mics of folks.


..Yeah, does anyone know what the judges said during the recap? I listened a couple of times, but couldn't tell..???
GO ELLIOTT!
He's my CHomeboy...oy, such a nice Jewish boy!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

*jdag*

Those need to be bigger!

TTIUWPOKMC!


----------



## IamMBS (Jul 14, 2002)

What happened to the image links? yeah, they needed to be bigger.


----------



## phodg (Mar 18, 2002)

What a horrible night. Katharine and Kellie were both just plain awful. Shame they can't vote two off.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I think I saw a bit of a nip slip from Katherine, or at least areola.


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

I think the people who were supposed to be "coaching" them did a bad job. The arrangements for the most part were worse than the vocals.

I also noticed they left Simon's mike open during the recap. Couldn't tell what he was saying though.

I'd say goodbye to Kelly tomorrow.


----------



## yostmatt (Apr 6, 2005)

jradosh said:


> To hell with that... did you slo-mo the panties shot?


So where are the HD Screencaps?!?


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

jradosh said:


> To hell with that... did you slo-mo the panties shot?


Over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

yostmatt said:


> So where are the HD Screencaps?!?


Sorry... I have no such facility.

(I'm waiting for evidence of the the nip-slip though  )


----------



## yostmatt (Apr 6, 2005)

jradosh said:


> Sorry... I have no such facility.
> 
> (I'm waiting for evidence of the the nip-slip though  )


well not really you, but, just suprised they arent linked yet by anyone


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Katharine - wowzers. I thought it was very good visually and vocally, don't know what the judges were listening to... but because she went first, and because the judges were so critical, she's vulnerable - I'm actually voting tonight, baby! Redial is my friend.

Elliot - still can't stand this guy.

Kellie - awful, awful, awful. If I didn't dislike Paris even more, I'd be hoping Pickles would go home.

Paris - can't stand her any more, please go home.

Taylor - whenever he's singly softly, it sounds like he's just talking... very little to no emotion, and he appears somewhat nervous. Then he kicks into that extra gear, does his gyrations, and sounds much better (to me at least).

Chris - better, much better, than the original Bryan Adams version, in my opinion. He not only sang it well, but he went last tonight, so he should be completely safe tonight by far. The best of the night, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I think I saw a bit of a nip slip from Katherine, or at least areola.


Keep dreaming, those puppies didn't move a merciful millimeter...dammit!


----------



## phodg (Mar 18, 2002)

Accidents happen when you force ten pounds of something in a five pound bag.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

No areola... you probably saw the freckle on her left mcboobie.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I swear the judges were listening to something different than I was when Katharine was one. I thought she was incredible. We even turned off the TV and listened to it over to make sure we weren't just being fooled by how beautiful she looked. She sounded great.

Pickler was terrible. I betcha she still won't go home, though.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmm. One thought - I wonder how DialIdol will be able to cope with two numbers for each contestant. I personally think any reliability they had will go straight out the window, but that's just me.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Kat was sooo close to a wardrobe malfunction. Wow!

Kellie was a big bag of suck, but at least she nailed the ONE note.

Elliott, meh. I was checking a wrestling website last week to see where my son was going for his practice and someone on the board there posted for people to vote for Elliott because he used to be a wrestler.  

Chris, whooooo! I love that song, and I liked how he sang it. I didn't want him to be in the bottom 3 this week, so I voted. It's the first time ever I've done so and I"ve been able to get thru about 20 times so far. Seems like the closer to the deadline the more I can get thru. (I used the number 12, instead of 6).

And Paul, she's usually a wreck on Wednesdays, she got an early start this week.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Hmm. One thought - I wonder how DialIdol will be able to cope with two numbers for each contestant. I personally think any reliability they had will go straight out the window, but that's just me.


From their forum....



> The short version of this is DialIdol is good-to-go with multiple phone numbers per Idol.
> 
> Read on for the long version... (Yes, the secret reason I wrote DialIdol was so I could babble on endlessly! j/k)
> 
> ...


Although that doesnt really explain a lot other than it SHOULD work.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Here's a "high" picture of Katherine:


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

And here's a "low" picture...


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Umm...Kellie's "high note" was dreadful. It was an unsupported sound that just about any eight year old would make. Hopefully she will be done this week and Katharine will survive being first and being crapped on by the judges.

Thanks Brett, that's a start. We need more though!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

BrettStah said:


> Here's a "high" picture of Katherine:


Those are some smooshed boobies!


----------



## jdag (Mar 14, 2006)

Sorry about the small image links earlier. These are much larger. And she is just hot.

http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=katharinemcphee0120064255nw.jpg

http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=katharinemcphee0220064251ig.jpg

http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=katharinemcphee0420064253mf.jpg

http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=katharinemcphee0320064250ct.jpg


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> Those are some smooshed boobies!


One order of smooshed boobies please! With a side of legs!


----------



## genearch (Nov 29, 2000)

Egads... watching the west coast feed live...

Two things will cause me to cancel the season pass.

#1 Pickler going on while Kat goes home
#2 Paula ever babbling on like that... damn that was hideous


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jdag said:


> Sorry about the small image links earlier. These are much larger. And she is just hot.
> 
> http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=katharinemcphee0120064255nw.jpg
> 
> ...


Wow in the 3rd one I can almos see "Inside her heaven!"

I need some time alone...

Paula was right to cry, but not for Elliot, she should have been crying for the millions of kittens that will die as a result of Katharines outfit.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Hmm. One thought - I wonder how DialIdol will be able to cope with two numbers for each contestant. I personally think any reliability they had will go straight out the window, but that's just me.


I think that's exactly why AI did the 2 number business. Dial Idol still worked good for me as a way to get votes in at least.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

All of you guys who liked Katharines performance tonight must have been paying too much attention to other distractions. She definitely showed a weakness this week! And she is my second favorite (after Chris).

Chris had the best performance of the night  which wasnt all that difficult on a night like this

Kelly was the worst, by far! But I doubt that he will be voted off .


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

Katherine is one of the best singers, but she ends up picking the wrong song, or over singing the song week after week. She desperately needs better coaching. If she can pick something in the correct range, and not overpower the vocals, then she sounds amazing. She is trying too hard to be great. If she would back off on the power singing and stay away from songs that force her to sing low notes she would be great. In general, I don't think it sounds good when women try to sing too low.


----------



## yostmatt (Apr 6, 2005)

How much more anoying can Paula be??!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!? Everytime I watch it live, I almost have to change the channel while she talks... Her and her drunk physo babbling drives me insane!!


----------



## yostmatt (Apr 6, 2005)

jdag said:


> Sorry about the small image links earlier. These are much larger. And she is just hot.
> 
> http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=katharinemcphee0120064255nw.jpg
> 
> ...


BTW.. had to give ya some props for that.. heheh :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

There were only a couple of times that Katharine got a little throaty in it. Otherwise it sounded fine especially compared to everyone else. "Katharin stop yelling!" um...have you ever heard the Whitney version? She yells it too. *Oh and the guy who wrote the song seemed to like her a lot!*


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Figaro said:


> Wow Katharine's vocal was a bit weak but that dress!


DEFINITELY Turkey Baster material she is... :up:


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I guess the thing is, the Whitney version never seemed that ANGRY. Whitney sang it loud and with emotion, but I don't think the emotion was "homicidal." 

Just look at those pictures, it looks like Katharine's going to take one of those stilleto heels and put it through your throat if you don't do what she says. Not much of a love song if it's sang like that.


----------



## latenight (May 5, 2005)

As for Katherine, It seemed the judges were pissed she sang a Whitney song. I'm pretty tired of the "you shouldnt try a Whitney or Mariah song". The reality is this a show of Covers and why on earth wouldnt you cover a good song. Is she better than Whitney Houston at this point... of course not. I thought she was fantastic and couldnt believe the lashing she got from the judges.

Its time for Paris to go, I cant listed to her fake Mickey Mouse "thank you's" anymore.


----------



## latenight (May 5, 2005)

Its been a number of years since I heard it but isnt the last verse of that song supposed to be angry? I seem to remember thats how it came across in The Bodyguard


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Here on the west coast, I have tried about 40 times for Chris (on both lines) and have only gotten through once......


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TR7spyder said:


> All of you guys who liked Katharines performance tonight must have been paying too much attention to other distractions. She definitely showed a weakness this week! And she is my second favorite (after Chris).


Maybe. But she's still a pretty good performer and I'd like to see her go all the way to the finals.

Yes, Chris had a really nice performance. If it comes down to Kat and Chris in the finals, I think it would be a pretty decent final two.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

jdag said:


> Were they way overly critical on Katherine? I thought she was fantastic. And WOW...she looked good tonight!


I agree that they were overly critical of Katherine's performance. They were also way overboard about Elliott's. Paula's carrying on and crying was ridiculous. Simon's comment about it being a "master class on vocals" was too much. The performance better be perfect, amazing, etc to get this much praise. It was above average for Elliott, but it was a boring performance with some of his normal idiosyncrasies.


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

jdag said:


> Were they way overly critical on Katherine? I thought she was fantastic. And WOW...she looked good tonight!


I'll second that...and she did look lovely, btw.

It wasn't perfect, but it was light years  better than Kellie and Taylor. Also, it was _easily_ the most challenging song in terms of difficulty. That's got to count for something. I'd rather see Katherine aim high and come up a bit short than to watch Kellie, Taylor and Elliott stay in their comfort zone all night (and week after week) by delivering decent, unspectacular performances.

Paris was solid...but that lower register is kinda weird sounding.

Chris was excellent....don't like his style, but have to give credit where it's due.

Totally agree with the comments about Elliott. I was bored to tears frankly, but I suppose the vocal was good...quite good in fact, but I don't know that it warranted all the accolades that he received. Paula was ridiculous....


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

FINALLY, the McBoobies have been unleashed in all their glory!

So what happened after her?????  

Though, I do agree, the dress, in btwn the mcboobs and the mcpanties, was not the most flattering. As good as it was, she still manages to find a way to f up her wardrobe. 2 extremes... she's either looking prego, or she's showing off her backfat. I'm sure there is a perfect outfit for her!! 

Here's to more mcBoobies.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

And, Paula was in true form.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

My picks from best to worst:

Katherine - She was good, not great
Elliott - One of his better performances
Taylor - One of his worst performances
Chris - Obnoxious vibrato, lousy arrangement
Paris - Average for her
Kellie - She has given up

The night overall was pretty bad. Katherine held out for my top, but just barely. Kellie should go home. I volunteer to be her pottery partner 

I usually don't like Elliott. He only ended up number two on my list because because everyone else did so poorly.

Edit: And the judges are way over the top pulling for a male winner. They really should be judging honestly. Also, I agree with all the comments about Paula losing her mind.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

> Kat was sooo close to a wardrobe malfunction.


Actually, I'd argue there was one. Right before the now infamous panties shot, you can actually see a button giving way, which is why the slit went as far up as it ended up doing. Basicallly she tried to take too large of a step for the dress she was wearing, and the dress gave.


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 7, 2004)

If you were listening to the 5.1 audio feed you can turn off all the channels except the center channel, they actually left Chris' microphone on when he was still standing on stage. You can hear taylor say something and you can hear Paris say " Good job Chrisy" or something Chrisy.

The center channel wasn't carring the audio that was on the screen, you can hear it in the back ground of Chris' microphone.


----------



## TivoCult (Feb 21, 2005)

I noticed the Katherine panty-flash right away. LOL!!!! I thought, right away, that ACCESS HOLLYWOOD and YOUTUBES will be showing this panty-flash clip all week.

Katharines dress color didn't fit the mood of the song. Nor did the style of dress fit that bright lemon color. Fashion Police where are you???!!! I thought American Idol had stylists??? As much as I love Katharine and hope she wins, she was a bit pitchy with the Whitney Song. And she shouldn't smile during serious moments of the song... even if she catches the audience reading the brandname tag on her panties.

Elliot sang that best I've ever heard. After watching the episode again, I thought Simon might want to retract his way-positive review of his singing. I am sure Elliot was nervous, and he has every reason to be. Guess he really paid attention to his contructive critics. Yes the arrangement was all over the place, but he wasn't the one at the piano either. The band was not familiar enough with the song, is my guess. Again, what happen to the Idol Stylists??? That Baby Blue Tie was way TOO WIDE for his outfit. Compare it to Ryan, side by side. Glad Elliot is growing his hair out. Looks a lot better. The makeup job was really good too. Be friends with the camera and lighting guy, they can make or break you.

Cute-as-ever-Kellie ruined another song. Of course she'll make it another week. Remember Kevin stayed on Idol for a long time, after ruining many songs, while other great Idols were booted early in the game. Can we fire Kellie's Hair Stylist now, can the Hair Stylist be any more creative than that???!!! Fire the MakeUp Artist too, way too dark, and light in areas. The lighting wasn't that great on Kellie, the bright light on her rear, made her rear look like she's eating real good lately... I wish Kellie Pickler picked a different song, Unchained is not for everyone to try and sing late in the game.

Paris is cute and amazing, but I feel her vocal range needs a bit of maturing before going to massive burns on CDs. She knows how to work the camera, and knows when to smile when showing emotion during a song.

Love Taylors personality and charm. But he has to learn to SING through the song completely. I've always felt he TALKS through songs too much. Sure its nerves, but now were almost at the end of the game. Would you buy a CD of someone talking his way through lyrics?

Chris probably got a lot of calls from the Rocker-Girls around USA for singing such a Worship All Females song. I think Bucky got the boot after bringing up and making fun of FAT BOTTOM GIRLS. Big no-no with the girls.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

"A little teeeeeeeeenderness. You gotta treeeeeeeeeeat her right." Chris sang that love song like he was beating his wife.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Katherine - McBoobies is Back! I thought it was great...was very confused by the judges. For everyone who has butchered a Whitney song, she was by far the best. So I give her props.
Elliott - Impressive. He was actually kind of convincing in his performance finally.
Taylor - Bad song for him...just not his style, and it looked like he knew it. No way he's out. If he goes back to his style of music, he still has the competition locked up.
Chris - Great. Hate the original song, but he sang it better.
Paris - It was "Forgettable". That is not a good thing this week.
Kellie - It was "Memorable", but not for anything good. She is out of her league at this point. And it looks like she knows it.

Bottom 3: Paris, Kellie, Elliot (Katharine went first so she may be there instead of Elliot)
Going home: No brainer....Paris.


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

I have caught a bad case of the McPhever after Katharine's performance last night.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Figaro said:


> oh god Paula is really ****ed up tonight. Full court press for a male american idol is on. Ellliot sucked and yet they are stroking him rediculously. A lot more than the arrangment of that song blew.
> 
> Wow Kellie just took a gigantic dump on the stage. She didn't hit one note completely in tune in that. Good golly!


I also thought Elliot was awful. Paul is just ridiculous...

I thought the Judges were wrong a lot last night. They are obviously pimping certain performers.

Katharine - I don't really care much for Katharine, but I thought last night was one of her best performances.

Elliot - Blech

Kellie - Bad, but better than Elliot and Paris

Paris - bleck, hated it. I thought she butchered the song.

Taylor - zzzzzzz

Chris - What can I say. I think he is just way better than everyone else there.

If there is any kind of heavenly being, Elliot will go.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TivoCult said:


> Can we fire Kellie's Hair Stylist now, can the Hair Stylist be any more creative than that???!!!


You want to fire Ben Stiller!?!?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

latenight said:


> As for Katherine, It seemed the judges were pissed she sang a Whitney song.


That was my thought too. I thought she sang pretty well myself. I think Randy Jackson likes to relieve his days working with Whitney so he likes to jump anyone who attempts it. Paula often just follows his lead. Simon is Simon.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

McPhee wasnt bad, but she wasnt great either. She got shrill. Basically, she wasnt good enough for the song.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

jdag said:


> Sorry about the small image links earlier. These are much larger. And she is just hot.
> 
> http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=katharinemcphee0120064255nw.jpg
> 
> ...


[right-click]/Set as background


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

TivoCult said:


> Would you buy a CD of someone talking his way through lyrics?


I wouldn't, but based upon all the filthy-rich talentless rap and hip-hop artists there are, someone's buying such CDs.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Jesda said:


> "A little teeeeeeeeenderness. You gotta treeeeeeeeeeat her right." Chris sang that love song like he was beating his wife.


Exactly. I like Chris fine, but I think he gets a lot of obsessive love that overlooks his flaws. The wife and I watched that part you quoted probably three times because we were laughing so hard. I didn't think he sounded angry though. Sounded more like he was trying to pass a really tough bowel movement...

I'll chime in with the disgust at the obvious Kat-bashing by the judges. They could at least try to comment fairly for all. At least they stopped pimping Pickler, who could do no wrong until her flameout last week.

My opinion then this week:
Elliot - great song for him, sounded wonderful. (I don't get the hate for him)
Katherine - Tough song, a bit shrill at moments, but still good.
Chris - I guess somebody needed to give a BA song some cojones
Paris - Boring song choice, sounded okay.
Taylor - 2nd week in row, slow part at the beginning sucks, then kicks it in near the end.
Pickler - Ouch. Flat, lifeless. She's just going through the motions.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I am a huge Taylor fan, and I have to agree.....he did not do very well last night. For those who are fans of good soul/bluesy music, you _must_ head over and check out www.graycharles.com. You will find some interesting tidbits of Taylor music there. It is worth the visit.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Those of you who think that taylor's performance was his worst must not have seen the way he totally massacred the john denver song a few weeks back.

The girls were out in full force tonight. But enough about Katharine. I thought her vocals were weak, but I don't agree that she definitely is not as good as whitney. I think that it is just too ambitious to tackle a song like that in under a week. I bet she could do it justice given a month or two.

Why did they even have Andrea there? The producer was the only useful guest.

I liked Chris's performance. Technically it might have been flawed, but it was the only song that actually sounded good the whole night. I spent about an hour redialing from 8:30-9:30 and got through twice for chris.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jlb said:


> I am a huge Taylor fan, and I have to agree.....he did not do very well last night. For those who are fans of good soul/bluesy music, you _must_ head over and check out www.graycharles.com. You will find some interesting tidbits of Taylor music there. It is worth the visit.


Come on man he is a goofy wedding singer at best. Lay of the pimping


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

gschrock said:


> Actually, I'd argue there was one. Right before the now infamous panties shot, you can actually see a button giving way, which is why the slit went as far up as it ended up doing. Basicallly she tried to take too large of a step for the dress she was wearing, and the dress gave.


I thought that's what happened!!! I could just picture the rest of her dress pulling apart. Maybe it all started with one thread poking out and the rest unravelled.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Paula just cracks me up. They need to put her on the show Intervention.


----------



## GMMR (Feb 24, 2006)

I love Chris and I hope he takes it all. That being said, Elliott outsang him completely last night. These songs should be rated like a diving competition. Elliott's level of difficulty was much higher...lol!!!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> I thought that's what happened!!! I could just picture the rest of her dress pulling apart. Maybe it all started with one thread poking out and the rest unravelled.


I did picture the rest of her dress pulling apart many times... 



Philly Bill said:


> DEFINITELY Turkey Baster material she is... :up:


You want to artificially inseminate her?


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Great night for looking at Katharine...McBoobie heaven, and some lower shots too...Kellie took over the part of looking weird, who told her that her hair looked good like that?...finally Simon is critical of Kellie...I didn't think Paris sang well at all...Randy is critical of Katharine trying to sing like Whitney, but he's OK with Paris not even coming close to Streisand?

The guys......the look on Chris's face when he saw Andrea laying on the floor singing was priceless...it looked like maybe he thought he was being X'd or something...Taylor was boring...without his gyrations he's not a great singer...Simon fawns all over Elliott, but if he winds up in the bottom three tonight Simon will say he re-watched it last night and decided it was dreadful after all.

The judges...Has Paula ever disagreed with Randy?...ever?...Simon's mike needs to be turned off if he's going to babble incessantly during evey part of the show...I like when Paula's mike wasn't on in the beginning...I though maybe the producers knew she was out of it and tried to keep her off the air.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

I'm thinking that the producers told the judges to throw their weight and praise behind one of the guys. Paula, having mixed pills with booze yet again, takes things too far after Snaggletooth's performance. I would have chalked that up to Paula being Sybil, but Simon was also over the top with his "master class" comment.

My wife and I both caught the McPoppage moment. She thought the panties were black, while I insisted that I had seen yellow. I managed to maintain composure and calmly say, "_Why don't we rewind and watch it again._"


Oh, and they totally stole the 'lying on the floor to sing' thing from Prince's performance in Purple Rain!


----------



## Aquatic (Nov 26, 2002)

I second the motion.. Paula needs an intervention. I think she overdid the antidepressants or something again, even Simon seemed exasperated by her. 

Katherine: Mc______ references aside, I didn't think the judges comments were anywhere close. It's pretty obvious that they have a built in bias against ANYONE trying to sing a Whitney or Mariah song. I thought it was phine  Were I onstage, I would have told them "Well Judges, at least I'm here and not coked up and high somewhere getting slapped around by anyone...Oh.. and when WAS Whitney's last hit record???" 

Elliot was also good, but he lacks a certain "depth" or resonance in his voice. There's no fullness/rich tones. Ya hear Bocelli sing? Now that's depth of voice. 

Pickler... OMG. 2 in a row. Maybe now America is done buying the dumb blonde act. I think she's spending more time on the streets of LA than in the studios. 

Taylor. Agreed. Not his best. He seemed, well nervous almost, like something was distracting him. It was a good pick, but where was "LOVE ME TENDER" by Elvis? Come ON Taylor, singing one by the KING is such an obvious choice, and now he may not get a chance. 

Paris: Like they said.. the girl has a voice, but I can take it or leave it. Song choice was questionable, and it sounded kinda monotone to me....just didn't do anything for me. 

Chris: About in the same class as Kat and elliot. Good, not is best, but nonetheless, shouldn't hurt him in the voting. 

Pickler SHOULD go home, but I can see the voters dumping Elliott instead... he lacks a "voting legion" that others have....Pickler paris and Taylor should probably be the bottom three, but america is fickle


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

etexlady said:


> I really don't get the Chris love. I hate, hate, hate the vibrato all the way through. Agree they want a guy to win this year so are extra hard on the females. Truly, I don't think any one sang worth a flip tonight.


^^^ 100% agree


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Randy and Paula have disagreed many times.

I thought Elliot was above average at best. Maybe the 2nd best by default, but that's not really saying much. He's just not interesting to me.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Ah I finally found a website featuring the vocal coach who taught Paris how to add that husky sound to her voice.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm surprised that no one's mentioned Kellie wanting someone to play "pottery" with.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

cmgal said:


> I'm surprised that no one's mentioned Kellie wanting someone to play "pottery" with.


Read the thread again.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

cmgal said:


> I'm surprised that no one's mentioned Kellie wanting someone to play "pottery" with.


Read post number 76.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

cmgal said:


> I'm surprised that no one's mentioned Kellie wanting someone to play "pottery" with.


Well I would like to throw a pot at her head. Does that count?


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

Missed it.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

mgar said:


> Read post number 76.


I'm trying to encourage reading comprehension and you go and give away the answer!


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

So check this out yo! 

Watching McPhee and completely stunned at the judges critique, I too noticed the 'pop' of a snap in the dress and thought, "I have the perfect excuse to rewind and review." Wife and I both thought she did really really good and when Randy said "pitchy", I had no choice but to rewind - only to verify if there were pitch problems......really  No pitch issues at all. Some of the lines, she may have sung a little 'soulful' and ran up to the note, but in no way was it pitchy. Close to the best performance of the night! Producers really need to get a handle on this show......'Girl you know its true....oooh oooh ooooh, I love you'.....name it?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

mgar said:


> Read post number 76.


Maybe we need to create a new term......_unsmeek_.........for those times where you think something hasn't been said, when in fact it has.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Over time, my wife and I have noticed that the singer that winds up being eliminated, by coincidence, chose a song for that week with ironic lyrics. With good consistency, and without regard to how they actually performed, we have been able to pick the singer that is going home each week based upon the lyrics of the song that they chose. This was true last season, as well. I don't think we noticed this funny correlation going back prior to that. (I know: correlation is not causation...)

Given this, we are predicting that Taylor will be going home tonight. As soon as he started singing "Just Once," which begins "I did my best, But I guess my best wasn't good enough" we looked at each other and said "So much for Taylor..."


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> Katharine - oversang it. For a love song, I was more scared of her. "Don't walk away from me!!!!!" Ok, Katharine, I won't! Stop yelling at me!


You drunken fool! "Oversang it"? But you liked Chris wailing on his Bryan Adams love song? Dude, your critiques blow and lack any sort of merit whatsoever!



LoadStar said:


> Elliot - I agree with Randy... really good performance of a really confusing arrangement.


Typical Elliot - boring, very boring with only a couple of his signature little runs - OK performance.



LoadStar said:


> Kellie - not good. Not good at all. The high note was impressive, but that was it.


Agreed in part - it was not good! The high falsetta note was NOT impressive at all. Ace could have nailed it better and with feeling. She looked like a lifeless limp _ _ _ _!



LoadStar said:


> Paris - meh. I don't like the song, it's a very dated song at this point, and it didn't suit her. But, it was pretty well performed.


Loved the choice, love the song, love Streisand - not sure how this is dated and James Ingraham and Whitney aren't.



LoadStar said:


> Taylor - meh again. Not his strongest performance at all. I like the song, and there were parts that I did like... but he was holding back. The parts that he let himself go were the better parts.


This blew! He is a lot like Elliot - sing rather boring except your signature wail and howl at the end - I hope this is the end for this guy!



LoadStar said:


> Chris - still by far and away the best. No competition.


The only thing I really agree with!


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

danterner said:


> Given this, we are predicting that Taylor will be going home tonight. As soon as he started singing "Just Once," which begins "I did my best, But I guess my best wasn't good enough" we looked at each other and said "So much for Taylor..."


Seems rather subliminal, but like the theory and if it is Taylor - love it! Send him packing!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Found a link for a vid of Kat's performance:
http://www.jumbofile.com/request.php?name=ihavenothingkatharinemcphee
Once there, you have to wait for the countdown timer to allow the download. Seems like good bandwidth...fast download (app. 41mb).

Found some other screencaps:


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Chunky said:


> You drunken fool! "Oversang it"? But you liked Chris wailing on his Bryan Adams love song? Dude, your critiques blow and lack any sort of merit whatsoever!


Coming from you? Dude, you need to chillax with the personal insults.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jlb said:


> Found a link for a vid of Kat's performance:
> http://www.jumbofile.com/request.php?name=ihavenothingkatharinemcphee
> Once there, you have to wait for the countdown timer to allow the download. Seems like good bandwidth...fast download (app. 41mb).
> 
> ...


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Havana Brown said:


> Coming from you? Dude, you need to chillax with the personal insults.


Chillax? Like OMG, Chillax?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Chunky said:


> Chillax? Like OMG, Chillax?


Like they don't call me Lorena for nothin'.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Figaro said:


> I now forgive you for all your shameless Taylor pimping.


Thanks. Though I never really considered it that. I really like his music (not necessarily what you see on Idol, but more so his albums and even his live performances). All of that can be found at graycharles, and I'm just trying to spread the gospel to those that like him and may not yet have had any access to other Taylor music out there.

By the way, does anyone think that Kat purposefully has kept the revealing clothing to a minimum until this point, knowing this is when she'll really need to start pumping the votes?


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

BLeonard said:


> I think the people who were supposed to be "coaching" them did a bad job. The arrangements for the most part were worse than the vocals.
> 
> I also noticed they left Simon's mike open during the recap. Couldn't tell what he was saying though.
> 
> I'd say goodbye to Kelly tomorrow.


I noticed this too. very irratating!


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

I am still sticking with Katherine and Chris as the final two, though Elliott's stock may have gone up a little last night. After Kellie did not get voted off last week after being so bad, I thought she would make final 3 just because of popularity, but a second straight bad week could/should spell doom for her. 

Is it just me, or does Paris drive anyone else nuts. Why does she feel she needs to sing as if she was the age of the original singer of the song? She does Beyonce and she gives us teeny-bopper MTV moves, she sings last night and her moves were like a middle age women. She is too "coached" in her performance, the hand moves, the head bobs, etc. Just too over the top for me. I am guessing this comes from her mother and grandmother. 

Why did they even bother to have Bocelli on? He really did not do much from the video recaps we saw, Dave Forestter worked with them more...but I guess he doesn't have a new CD to plug. Pretty much that's what the Wednesday show is, a 25 minute commerical with a 5 minute recap of the results. Between the Ford Idol ad, the performer of the week pitching their CD, and the Coke decorations, it's a joke. Top it off with Rod Stewart pitching "Standards" last week and Bocelli with "love songs" this week, Idol must be hurting for types of songs. Look at the audience, the average age is maybe 16, yet two weeks in a row we get songs for the middle age set. 

What I really what to know is, when you have only 6 singers singing at the most 2 minutes...how do you almost run out of time on Chris? And don't tell me it's because the judges took 15 extra seconds on Katherine...cut a commerical or a video. Ryan wasn't even on stage when Randy had to judge Chris. With this few singers, they could do the show in a half hour, and they almost go to long with an hour, what a joke!


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

joeinma said:


> Dave ???.
> 
> What I really what to know is, when you have only 6 singers singing at the most 2 minutes...how do you almost run out of time on Chris? And don't tell me it's because the judges took 15 extra seconds on Katherine...cut a commerical or a video. Ryan wasn't even on stage when Randy had to judge Chris. With this few singers, they could do the show in a half hour, and they almost go to long with an hour, what a joke!


Its Foster!

And a darn good point! No excuse for running out of time!


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Havana Brown said:


> Like they don't call me Lorena for nothin'.


Sorry HB - consider it toned down....I'll behave


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

cmgal said:


> I'm surprised that no one's mentioned Kellie wanting someone to play "pottery" with.


I would redo this scene with her.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I thought it was hillarious when Forrester asked Boccelli what color hair Kellie had.

Bocelli - Blonde?


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

i just placed a wager on paris being eliminated @ -188...

i actually screwed up thinking i was betting 60, but i hit the wrong button and bet 112 to win 60...


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Figaro said:


> You want to fire Ben Stiller!?!?


I thought kellie's hair reminded me of Ace Ventura or that guy who sings that song with the tagline "feeling, hot, hot,hot". Buster crab/pointdextor? 

And All the performances are starting to wear on my nerves.

Yes Katherine looks nice, and she tries to be "sexy" and not trampy, but would you really support a career based soley upon her looks? Out of the remaining wannabe's, Chris could probable put together a 10-12 song disc of original material.

Paris is an "old soul" trapped in a teenagers body. Alicia Keys is an example of a young person, who does love songs, or meaningful songs well for a person her age. I just don't see a good POP niche for Paris.

Taylor would do well singing a Michael McDonald or Dobbie Brothers Song. What is he waiting on?

Elliot did "okay". All of the arrangements were kind of wierd the last few weeks.

And my overall peave/comment for this week:

If Andrea Boceilli (sp?) was this weeks artist/coach, why aren't they singing HIS SONGS??? I'm not familiar with hius "works" (although I have heard of him), but has he only done covers of other artists?

The same thing the week they did Stevie Wonder songs, about half of the song I never heard Steveie Wonder perform and I am a huge fan of Wonder. I guess the "trick" is to find a song that the artists did a cover on an get it rearranged??

Last peave, I wonder how the competition would have shaped up if the Brittendum (sp?) twins weren't arrested and such @$$e$?

Kellie must go, and fast.

Taylor will get spared.

I had no problems calling this week. i voted for everyone except Kelly!


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

What I really what to know is, when you have only 6 singers singing at the most 2 minutes...how do you almost run out of time on Chris? And don't tell me it's because the judges took 15 extra seconds on Katherine...cut a commerical or a video. Ryan wasn't even on stage when Randy had to judge Chris. With this few singers, they could do the show in a half hour, and they almost go to long with an hour, what a joke![/QUOTE]

I generally Tivo the show and watch the last 5 minutes!


----------



## brookerific (Apr 27, 2005)

Chris almost made me melt like when Ace sang the words "naked" in one of the first weeks. He is very good despite the throat singing. I am a big fan of Catherine, but that wasn't a great week.
There is no question that Pickler is now outclassed, but I bet Paris will go home.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

cowboys2002 said:


> If Andrea Boceilli (sp?) was this weeks artist/coach, why aren't they singing HIS SONGS??? I'm not familiar with hius "works" (although I have heard of him), but has he only done covers of other artists?


Well, for one thing, he doesn't sing in English very often. Paris or Kellie trying to do an Italian opera might have been funny, but probably not what they're looking for.


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

cowboys2002 said:


> Taylor would do well singing a Michael McDonald or Dobbie Brothers Song. What is he waiting on?


He did "Takin it to the Streets" a few weeks ago. One of my favorite performances of the season.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

They didn't sing Rod Stewart's songs either. What is so hard to grasp about that? Do you really want to hear Italian folk and pop songs? Besides that none of them have the range to sing any of that stuff. They all got clowned by the simple scale that he asked them to sing. "All in one breath?????"


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

cowboys2002 said:


> I had no problems calling this week. i voted for everyone except Kelly!


I don't get this theory - so they just cancel out then. Havanah - may I please rip into this Putz?....Please?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

They almost ran out of time because of the extended scenes showing what happened with the producer. It's rare that anything useful happens, I mean they spent something like 30 seconds showing mr. ego rod stewart bringing his baby in. This time there was a lot of interesting stuff going on with the producer, so they nearly ran out of time.

Plus, it took paula 15 minutes to judge elliot between the tears and what not. It dawned on me during that moment that she was clearly shagging him. Better not let him see your medicine cabinet...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Chunky said:


> I don't get this theory - so they just cancel out then. Havanah - may I please rip into this Putz?....Please?


Guess it doesn't take much to befuddle you. It makes perfect sense to me if (s)he wanted Kellie off the show.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

What is up with Paula? 

She was actually almost normal for a couple of weeks. Then she signed on for more yearage and now shes back to being a ditzy slush. :down: 

She is unstable. Chris barely had enought time to perform because of all her blubbering.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> Guess it doesn't take much to befuddle you. It makes perfect sense to me if (s)he wanted Kellie off the show.


If everyone used this method, fine. Making 5 calls and leaving Kellie off the list is not going to influence anything. Splitting your 5 calls between your top two favs would have a bigger impact!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Chunky said:


> If everyone used this method, fine. Making 5 calls and leaving Kellie off the list is not going to influence anything. Splitting your 5 calls between your top two favs would have a bigger impact!


Chunkster, how do you know that they only voted for the other contestants once?


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

jlb said:


> By the way, does anyone think that Kat purposefully has kept the revealing clothing to a minimum until this point, knowing this is when she'll really need to start pumping the votes?


Oh yeah...I mentioned this earlier. She's smart....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3944468#post3944468


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

DialIdol has the guys in the top 3 and the women in the bottom 3. I won't tell you who came in what place because I don't want to spoil it for anyone


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Chunkster, how do you know that they only voted for the other contestants once?


I don't. Just a hunch with this guy who just said he only watches the last 5 mins of the show and after hearing everyone mention that they usually can't even get through, I highly doubt he gets in multiple calls.

It really isn't based on who is the most talented or even who "America" wants. As we just witnessed, the judges comments clearly try to point votes in a direction and then you got the idiots that vote for the worst to spoil the competition. And to even think for one sec that Taylor was better than Kath or even Paris last night is $%@&ed!


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Chunky said:


> I don't get this theory - so they just cancel out then. Havanah - may I please rip into this Putz?....Please?


Ah, but I voted for some people more than once.

Example, say you like Taylor, Chris and somebody else. Chris had a stronger performance and "in theory" doesn't need help. Vote for Taylor say 20 times and Chris 2 times.

I actually voted for somebody who had a weak performance tthis week, but overall one of the better voices. I did this probable 60-70 times on my cellphone and just as many on my home landline.

And yes, I was bored!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

cowboys2002 said:


> Ah, but I voted for some people more than once.
> 
> Example, say you like Taylor, Chris and somebody else. Chris had a stronger performance and "in theory" doesn't need help. !


But this was Chris' problem last week, that's why he was in the bottom 3. That's why I voted for him about 20 times last nite. I didn't want to see him in the lower bracket. Oh, and you forgot to call Chunky a knucklehead.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Havana Brown said:


> But this was Chris' problem last week, that's why he was in the bottom 3. That's why I voted for him about 20 times last nite. I didn't want to see him in the lower bracket. Oh, and you forgot to call Chunky a knucklehead.


Maybe sometimes, but you didn't have to explain the voting procedure to me


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Chris' eyebrows were bothering me. It looked like he had them professionally waxed. Yuck!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Chunky said:


> If everyone used this method, fine. Making 5 calls and leaving Kellie off the list is not going to influence anything. Splitting your 5 calls between your top two favs would have a bigger impact!


It makes just as much impact as voting once for your favorite contestant probably. In other words, none. It's all placebo effect. The real meat of voting is done by people with modems and software. Not many humans have the patience to get in 10 votes for their favorite when it can take 20-30 calls to get in a single vote.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

What is the theme for next week? Did they say last night or is there a place to find out?


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> It makes just as much impact as voting once for your favorite contestant probably. In other words, none. It's all placebo effect. The real meat of voting is done by people with modems and software. Not many humans have the patience to get in 10 votes for their favorite when it can take 20-30 calls to get in a single vote.


Bingo! Thanks - my point put eloquently :up:


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

jradford said:


> What is the theme for next week? Did they say last night or is there a place to find out?


I think we find out tonight.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I hope the theme for next week is instrumentals.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

marksman said:


> I hope the theme for next week is instrumentals.


ROTFLMAO


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> But this was Chris' problem last week, that's why he was in the bottom 3. That's why I voted for him about 20 times last nite. I didn't want to see him in the lower bracket. Oh, and you forgot to call Chunky a knucklehead.


Nope, I just try to ignore the name calling and get to the subject at hand.

And for the record, I said I tivo and watch the last 5 minutes of the RESULTS show, not the performance show.

Over the course of 2 hours, I placed maybe 100 calls, annd got through 75% of the time. Did not use a modem (haven't used on in years) just redial on the cell and landline. After 9Pm , calls are free, gotta use em!

Remember Jasmine Trias (last season)? Simon mentioned something about hoping everyone in Hawaii with a phone calls and votes? Well, dispite her bad performance, she WASN"T in the bottom 3.

The fact is, many people do not take the SINGING portion seriously. AI is a popularity contest. If you are a hot (or presumable) guy or gal, American will probable vote for you.

Katherine looks nice most weeks and has a great voice. We should vote on her VOCAL performance, not almost falling out of a poorly fitted dress.

Chris has the strongest male voice, but the heavy wailing doesn't appeal to many.

I really wish more thjan one person could get eliminated or just get to the final 2 already.

Question for all:

How many of the final 24 , then 12 did you honestly believ had a legitimate shot of being the the last 2-3, winner, let alone have any sort of commercial success (meaning you would stand in a long line in HOPES of buying tickets).


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Cboath said:


> He did "Takin it to the Streets" a few weeks ago. One of my favorite performances of the season.


 I went back to my old episodes,thanks for the reminder. Why not stick with what worked?


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Chunky said:


> I don't. Just a hunch with this guy who just said he only watches the last 5 mins of the show and after hearing everyone mention that they usually can't even get through, I highly doubt he gets in multiple calls.
> 
> It really isn't based on who is the most talented or even who "America" wants. As we just witnessed, the judges comments clearly try to point votes in a direction and then you got the idiots that vote for the worst to spoil the competition. And to even think for one sec that Taylor was better than Kath or even Paris last night is $%@&ed!


Look at last season with Jasmine Trias staying on for weeks.

Many kids/teens and even us adults, will vote until we get tired of dialing to make sure our favorites aren't in the bottom 3.

Has anyone noticed that in earlier season, we were given the percentage of votes a singer received, then at one point we were told Clay and Rueben were seperated by less than 1% or some low number of votes (can't remember the exact figure). My point is that autodialers and fans with time to spare can and do sway the voting. Without the actual vote taley being made public, we have no way of knowing if the producers are giving us the "true" results. After all this is the music industry!

Sadly, there isn't a vote limit per phone line, although I see this coming at some point. There was some other reality show recently were the you coyuld call and vote, but they were smart and limited the number of votes for a single contestant to 5 per phone line. If Ai instituted this rule, it might lessn the effectiveness of vote for the worst dor com website and dialidol.

Cingular wants you to text message, especially if you don't have a text plan, this could lead to you getting a text plan.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Could one not consider the Beatles "A little help from my friends" a love song? I would have loved to see Taylor do the Cocker version of that last night.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Why shouldn't it be a fashion contest too? I mean that's basically exactly what half the pop idols out in the real world are. If all those teenaged women pop singers would just stand there in denim pants and jackets and sing, no one would go to their concerts. You have to french madonna and wear S&M outfits these days. So katharine would fit right in if she won based on looks and not singing.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

jlb said:


> Could one not consider the Beatles "A little help from my friends" a love song? I would have loved to see Taylor do the Cocker version of that last night.


Speaking of Joe Cocker, I wonder how Taylor would have done with "You Are So Beautiful", one of my favorite songs and very appropriate for last night's theme.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Last night's "Classic Love Songs" on American Idol was a 50/50 proposition for me. Three good performances, three bad performances... 

Here is my quick overview of the evening. 

Elliott Yamin - "A" - Awesome. I didn't even know the song but I loved it. Elliot's best performance so far. 

Chris Daughtry - "A-" - A very good performance. Chris should be out of the bottom three this week. He finally pulled off a perfect blend of subtle Chris and screamy Chris. 

Paris Bennett - "B+" - Paris looked and sounded (her singing, not speaking) very good. However, I think she's going home. 

Katharine McPhee - Performance "C", Cleavage "A+" - I am sure millions of boys and filthy old men were praying for a Janet Jackson-esque wardrobe malfunction. Unfortunately for them, it never happened. Katherine's performance was average at best. We will see if her outfit was enough to save her. 

Taylor Hicks - "C-" - One of Taylor's worst performances. He sang several parts way too softly, others sounded out of tune. 

Kellie Pickler - "D-" - Two horrible weeks in a row. I think Kellie will have a date after all... with the "Bottom Three"! 

The Bottom Three - "Ladies Night" 

* Katherine 
* Kellie 
* Paris - Going home...


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Why shouldn't it be a fashion contest too? I mean that's basically exactly what half the pop idols out in the real world are. If all those teenaged women pop singers would just stand there in denim pants and jackets and sing, no one would go to their concerts. You have to french madonna and wear S&M outfits these days. So katharine would fit right in if she won based on looks and not singing.


I see the fashion point, but seriously who buys CD's "just because" somebody dresses cool, nice, fashionable?

I hate to agree with Simon, but this is a singing competition. IMHO, the Idol should have the complete package Voice, Style, Better than Average Looks, and Charisma, and add your own here...

Look at some famous singers who Can sing and are "facially challenged" (Seal comes to mind). That dude can blow and even has a hot wife/girfriend.

Everyone is dissing Paris, but she hdoes have stage presence and a voice that is only going to get better.

I think Katherine has "peaked" and is resorting to revealing clothes to get by the last 2 weeks.

If Kellie were smart, should would have done the same thing and she would still be around.

Chris seems to have a "style" about him that along with his voice, allow him to get a record deal whetehr or not he wins or makes the top 2.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

cowboys2002 said:


> I think Katherine has "peaked" and is resorting to revealing clothes to get by the last 2 weeks.


She dressed like a secretary last week.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> I thought it was hillarious when Forrester asked Boccelli what color hair Kellie had.
> 
> Bocelli - Blonde?


I was not aware that Boccelli was blind until Wednesday when my wife noticed he was looking down alot. On Tuesday, I figured it was a comment on Boccelli paying more attention to the singer then the person.

Only after I looked on the Internet and found that he was blind did the joke really hit.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MarkofT said:


> I was not aware that Boccelli was blind until Wednesday when my wife noticed he was looking down alot.


I had no idea, ether. And I knew who he was. I've heard his music. Seen him on TV before. (most recently at the 2006 Winter Olympics). Never, ever picked up on it.

I guess it's because he doesn't wear sunglasses like Ray Charles did and like Stevie Wonder does?? I dunno. It surprised me too. I picked up on what he was doing, and it seemed like he was. But I didn't know. Then, the comment about Kellie's hair. After that, I started to look for some bios on the Internet. Found out he was and what happened.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Yeah, I had no idea that he was blind until they promo'd his appearance the previous week. I felt kind of dumb as I have 2 of his CDs and have been listening to his music for quite some time. Anyone know the details regarding his blindness?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

cowboys2002 said:


> I see the fashion point, but seriously who buys CD's "just because" somebody dresses cool, nice, fashionable?


Video killed the radio star. Image is extremely important. kids and young adults probably buy the large bulk of music sold, and that is a time period where people are often most image-conscious.

I don't know if Seal is a good example. He has a unique luck and suffers from a birth defect, but he is not an unattractive guy and he is in decent shape.

Personality, clothing, overall persona all very important. Being the absolutely best singer, not so important in the scheme of things. You just have to be able to sing at a reasonable level.

Obviously AI focuses more on singing, and as a result you see better singers often coming out of AI than you might see in your typical run-of-the-mill popstar, but that does not negate the need for an image the kids like. 

As for Andrea Bocelli, the only thing I can find is he had some tragic accident at the age of 12. Some suggest it might have been a soccer accident, but I could not find confirmation of that.

Of course none of that seems to be true as I also came across this story from his mother:

http://www.geocities.com/Vienna/Choir/6642/eddi.html

That suggest he had a degenerative eye disease from birth and was destined to be blind as he got older.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jlb said:


> Could one not consider the Beatles "A little help from my friends" a love song? I would have loved to see Taylor do the Cocker version of that last night.


Has anyone ever done a Beatles song on Idol? I don't think Idol has rights for any of the Beatles catalog.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> I had no idea, ether. And I knew who he was. I've heard his music. Seen him on TV before. (most recently at the 2006 Winter Olympics). Never, ever picked up on it.


Me too. I figured it out on Tuesday nite and when I heard the Kellie comment I busted out laughing. Kellie was all over the local news yesterday and she was still acting like the country bumpkin.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Figaro said:


> She dressed like a secretary last week.


We have a job opening, Katharine would work under me very nicely.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> We have a job opening, Katharine would work under me very nicely.


I already called dibs!!!!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

aindik said:


> Has anyone ever done a Beatles song on Idol? I don't think Idol has rights for any of the Beatles catalog.


Well, I think Michael Jackson is in need of money, so I bet he is willing to allow it.......


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jlb said:


> Well, I think Michael Jackson is in need of money, so I bet he is willing to allow it.......


I don't think he's the only one who has to give permission.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

jlb said:


> Well, I think Michael Jackson is in need of money, so I bet he is willing to allow it.......


He no longer owns the rights. IIRC, they were sold back to Sir Paul some time ago.

edit: Ok, Sir Paul owns SOME of the rights. Sony/ATV Music co-own the rest with Jackson, but that may change....

http://www.usatoday.com/money/media/2006-04-14-jackson-sony-beatles_x.htm


----------

